# Bubble Eyed Goldfish



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

I recently bought a bubble eyed goldfish for a school project.

I read places that the water temperature for them should be around 72-78 degrees. My house is set at 68 and i have a hard time keeping the water around that temperature.

The bowl it is in is only 1 gallon and I could not find any heaters that would work for that size bowl.

How can I keep my fish happy?

Thanks.

PS. Also, I came home after a couple hours and the fish was laying at the bottom of the bowl, not moving too much. Is this normal behavior for the fish or is it because the water is too cold?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Was the light out? Fish sleep in the dark. If it still lethargic in the daytime, change some water (use dechlorinator (Prime) and match the temperature of the old water). To keep a fish alive in such a small container even for a short time, you may need to give it clean water every day. See if you can find a large plastic storage bin or tub that you can use as a makeshift tank to give the fish some space.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Right now he is in my living room which is filled with natural light and he is still just laying around at the bottom of the tank. I just got him today so I doubt his water would need cleaned already.

Is it because his bowl is small that he isnt moving around much?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Could be. Did you dechlorinate the water?

No fish belongs in a bowl. A Bubble-Eye goldfish needs a 20-29 gallon tank with very efficient filtration. And if you're keeping it in the bowl even temporarily, I would change all the water twice daily.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, I did dechlorinate the water but I am not sure if I used the right ammount. It said to use 1 tsp. for 10 gallons. I have a 1 gallon bowl and dont have a 1/10 of a tsp so I just gave it 3 drops.

I dont have a 20 gallon tank and this is a classroom project in school and they would not have enough space for a large tank in there. I'm afraid my only option is a bowl.

Also, I would not have the time to clean it twice a day, only enough for the weekend.

What should I do? It really doesn't seem like my fish will last for a very long time under the conditions it is under.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It may not. I agree with the idea of at least getting it a larger tub to live in. I do not think the water is too cold as goldfish are coldwater fish. 68 is not unreasonable. I am betting it is a space issue, and it will quickly become a water quality issue. Even a rubbermaid container would be more than what you currently have. 

What is the project?


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

The project is called "Alive and Satisfied"

You have to keep an animal alive for 9 weeks. It seems that this bubbled eye goldfish will not last that long however. I think I am going to take it back to the store tonight where I wont worry about it and it has a bigger tank.

What is a good fish to get that will survive in a 1 gallon bowl for 9 weeks.

I know its not good to keep them in a bowl, but it is my only option (plus, I already spent 20 bucks on everything and I dont really want to spend any more)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Betta  They will work in that small of a bowl. It is not ideal, but it is better than putting a goldfish in one.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright. thanks. Betta where an option but the bubble eye just looked so cool, I got it without looking into it at all. My friend had one similar to it only it had its eyes on the bubbled. Im not sure what it was called however. It looked somewhat like a hammerhead in the way that its eyes were placed.

I suppose I will just go back to the store and return it to get a different fish.

Are there any alternatives to betta's that would live well in a 1 gallon bowl?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nope. Just the betta. Even so, twice weekly water changes would be better than just the weekend. Only feed it every other day.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

a betta could be put in a 1gallon bowl.you would probly have to change the water every 3-5 days though.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I just got back from the store with a red betta.

I am really not impressed with them. They are not very exciting and it just sits in the bowl. As long as it lives, thats all that matters. I really liked my bubbled eye though, but its better being in a big tank with other fishes.

Thanks for all of the help guys and gals.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

They are when put in good conditions, which means a heater. I put a 7-watt hydor mini-heater in my mom's 1-gallon betta tank, and it was one perky fish! Might want to try that out. And remember, 2x weekly waterchanges as well.

Shame on your teacher though, I feel that's kind of an irresponsible project to give out. It's asking a lot of people to go out and get a pet just for a project. Doesn't really teach people about the joys of actually keeping pets, it's just keeping an animal alive for a grade.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe your betta just sits there but in the right tank they really show there selfs,flaring bubble nest ect.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

trashion said:


> They are when put in good conditions, which means a
> Shame on your teacher though, I feel that's kind of an irresponsible project to give out. It's asking a lot of people to go out and get a pet just for a project. Doesn't really teach people about the joys of actually keeping pets, it's just keeping an animal alive for a grade.


I totally agree. I really wish we didn't have to do this, plus I dont trust the kids in the class room very much but I dont want to have to bring it home every week.

I will looking into getting one of those mini-heaters if I can find one around town.

Should I really only need it every other day? And if so, how much?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You have the option of telling your teacher that you disagree with the project and why. Does not mean he/she will take the project away but it does get your opinion voiced. 

And everyone should make the teacher take all the "pets" when they are done, and make the teacher deal with the aftermath.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The best food is 'Hikari Betta Bio-Gold' in my opinion. Feed 3-5 pellets every other day.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I like betta pro better but that something you would need to find online.Also micro pellets and mini waffers are good too(made by Hikari).It would be nice if you could get some blood worms or some other frozen.but its seems that this is just for a class not somthing you wanted to do.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I think you get an A+ for doing the right thing by researching what you have and for realizing the problems you would face with the fish you had chosen, and forgetting a betta as a replacement.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

It seems that my betta is now refusing to eat. He just kind of floats around the bowl. I gave him some food when I first got him and he didn't eat it, then I fed him an hour ago and he still didnt eat.
Is this normal betta behavior or is something wrong with him?

Also, what is the correct temperature for a betta to be comfortable in?


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

get new food.my betta wouldnt eat the big betta pellets i put in his bowl.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

What I notice with all my new fish I bring home is. At first they won't eat. A) They are stressed B) They aren't sure were food is at yet. What I do is flick my finger in water gets it attention and then he knows were food is take me about a week to get them use to feeding. Also I think bettas like 75-82 F I THINK not 100% sure. I know I have a betta in a 55g tank he loves the room he is very active and loves the room. The more room you give them the more active they are. Gl with project and keep up the good work. Also don't be surprised if you get into the hobby then you will be begging parents to give you money for filters lights etc... lol


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

vettech909 said:


> get new food.my betta wouldnt eat the big betta pellets i put in his bowl.


Im actually using goldfish flakes. Is this the correct food I should use/will it eat it?

Also, would it be a bad idea to have TWO fish in a ONE gallon tank?

and @ Ricker:
I am somewhat interested in getting more fish. They seem pretty fun and whatnot but I'm not sure if I have the space in my house to fit big tanks.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No. You can't feed a betta goldfish flakes. They're improper nutrition for them.

And please don't put 2 fish in a 1 gallon tank, it'd be a huge pain to keep up with.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright, it looks like I will have to stop by the pet store soon and pick up a small heater to keep the water the proper temperature and some betta fish food.

What is a good brand to get for betta food?

Also, would a water heater work in a curved bowl? Im not sure how they run or anything. I dont know if they attach to a rim or float in the water or what.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The heater I'm talking about is the Hydor Mini Heater: http://www.aquariumguys.com/miniheater.html 
You can get them at Petc0 for sure, but support your LFS if they have 'em 

It's a little paddle with a suction cup. You could bury it under the gravel and just run the cord out of the back. I'd pick up a thermometer too, just to keep an eye on the temp. You don't have to leave it in 24/7, but pop it in now and then to make sure it's the right temperature. 

Also, make sure you have at least 1 thing that the fish can hide behind. A silk plant would work just fine.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright, sweet. I'll stop by Petco and pick one up tomorrow if I can. I already got a thermometer for it and the temperature is about 70 which is a bit too cool. I added some warm water too it before i brought it to school which warmed it up to 72 degrees. And I have a plastic plant for it so I think it should be good.

Thanks for all of the help and advice everyone. I hope my little betta fish will survive the whole term!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The only reason plastic may not be good is that it could snag your poor little betta's flowing fins. You might be okay, but if you see his fins looking ragged, change it out for silk. 

He will survive, as long as you remember to change all the water every week!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Last reason why not to keep another fish in the tank: They only other fish that would "fit" would be another Betta. If you put them in there you would fail your project because they will fight with each other and kill each other. Even if you went with a male and a female after they mated the male would kill the female. 

Bad idea.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Or vice versa! I've heard of females killing males.

P.S. can I get credit for helpin' you out in your report?


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha, yes, I suppose I could include you in my bibliography for the paper we have to write. It only has to be 150 words but it might need a bibliography.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can just give the link to this thread, most teachers would accept that. At least they did at the university I went to. You would have to make it clear it is a forum and thus there are multiple authors


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

Julie,

That Hydro Miniheater you suggested, said it was for 2+ gallon tank/bowl. Mine is a 1 gallon bowl. Is it still suggested that I use it?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, it is rated for larger, but I used one in my mom's 1 gallon and my friend used 1 in her 1/2 gallon with no problems. It got the water to a nice healthy 82.


----------



## fghtffyrobesity (Apr 13, 2008)

And is 82 a safe temperature for a betta fish?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yes it is, he will love you for it


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya my betta loves 82F.


----------

